

AngularJS Providers (updated clearer docs) - pablobaz
http://docs.angularjs.org/guide/providers

======
jogloran
This is very good. Before this rewrite, my go-to page for people asking the
difference would have been this SO answer:
[http://stackoverflow.com/a/15666049/187972](http://stackoverflow.com/a/15666049/187972)

